# Who's horse has the biggest butt?



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Dora has a big ol' butt LOL


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

the pic of dora is stretched, look at the rider!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I entered one.. Right?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Yeah but the link in the original post was no longer valid. I guess the pic had been moved. I put a little note at the bottom of the first post here. I'm really sorry.


----------

